# PowerMac G4 s'eteint au demarrage



## ananke (11 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour

Mon PowerMac G4 démarre normalement , puis s'éteint brutalement d'un coup quelques secondes aprés le démarrage .. Dés fois il "tient" jusqu'à l'apparition des icones du bureau , mais parfois même pas , il s'éteint juste quelques secondes aprés le démarrage . Même chose si je redemarre sur le CD de Leopard , ça ne vient donc pas du systéme ..
J'ai reinitialisé la Pram ..... Rien , ça continue 
J'ai lu qu'il fallait reinitialiser le SMC , mais je n'ai pas vraiment trouvé la procédure pour mon G4 ... Je l'ai débranché , enlevé la pile et appuyé sur le petit bouton noir au dessus du logement de la pile , puis tout rebranché .... Là aussi aucun changement ...

Quelqu'un peut il m'aider ? 

Merci à tous  
Marc


----------



## ntx (11 Décembre 2009)

Le mien a été atteint de la même "maladie". Je l'ai soigné à coup de reset de la la PMU (le petit bouton noir sur la CM) jusqu'au jour où il n'a plus jamais voulu démarré.
Toutes mes condoléances 

PS : il me semble avoir lu quelque part que peut être en enlevant des barrettes de RAM, à essayer


----------



## Invité (12 Décembre 2009)

Je tente de réparer un QuickSilver qui présente les mêmes symptômes.
J'ai bien sûr fait tous les resets.
Changé les barrettes
changé le proc
changé la carte mère

Bref, il reste l'alim ! :mouais:

Malgré tous les tutos existants, je ne me sent pas de modifier une Atx.
Il reste donc les alims de G4 d'occaze, mais combien de temps vont-elles tenir ? Et il y a aussi ce site allemand qui vend des Atx modifiées, c'est du neuf, mais 90 pour un vieux G4, je ne sais pas encore ce que je vais faire.


----------



## Dudul Mac (14 Décembre 2009)

Ben dis, y'aurait comme du H1N1 dans l'air... Mon PowerMac G4 733 vient de me faire le même coup aujourd'hui. Il s'allume nickel, puis suivant un laps de temps plus ou moins long (1 à 4 mn), pfiouf ! éteint !
Moi aussi je soupçonne l'alim ATX qui se mettrait en sécurité (sans doute une demande de jus trop forte ou quelque chose comme ça). Comme c'est un ordi de la boite, je vais le mettre en réparation demain. J'espère qu'ils pourront me dire rapidement ce que c'est.
Je vous tiens au jus pour la suite...


----------



## Dudul Mac (15 Décembre 2009)

Bon, eh bien je suis allé chez mon revendeur Apple sur Nantes. Il m'a dit que pour mon PowerMac G4 de 2001, il n'aura pas les pièces (+ de 5 ans). Il pense aussi que ça peut être l'alim qui déconne et l'ordinateur s'éteint par sécurité. Il m'a dit d'aller sur le site de Bricomac http://www.bricomac.com/alimentation_49.html et que peut-être je trouverais mon bonheur. Seulement, ben des alims pour PowerMac G4 y'en a plus. Zut ! et rezut !
J'ai plus qu'à chercher une autre piste et peut-être en trouver un d'occaze HS dont l'alim marcherait.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h39 ----------




Invité a dit:


> Malgré tous les tutos existants, je ne me sent pas de modifier une Atx.
> Il reste donc les alims de G4 d'occaze, mais combien de temps vont-elles tenir ? Et il y a aussi ce site allemand qui vend des Atx modifiées, c'est du neuf, mais 90 pour un vieux G4, je ne sais pas encore ce que je vais faire.



C'est quoi ton site allemand ?


----------



## ananke (15 Décembre 2009)

merci à tous pour vos réponses 
 Hélas je crois que l'entreprise est désespéré ..
J'ai reinitialise la SMC et maintenant il ne demarre m^me plus ... Le bouton de mise en marche s'allume  , l'ordi se met en marche 2 secondes
puis s'éteint ..  Si il y a d'autres idees ... j'attends la suite de votre enquete sur l'alim 

Merci  

Marc


----------



## Invité (15 Décembre 2009)

Dudul Mac a dit:


> C'est quoi ton site allemand ?



J'ai mis les liens ici


----------



## Dudul Mac (16 Décembre 2009)

Merci Invité ou devrais-je dire ch21.
Ayant de bonnes bases en électronique, je crois que je vais m'atteler à essayer de réparer cette satanée alim. Je vais changé tous les condos chimiques. Ca m'étonnerait pas qu'il y en un qui à séché depuis le temps. C'est très souvent la cause. Y'en a pas encore un qu'à explosé car l'alim se met en sécurité.
Je vais essayé de voir cela ce week-end.


----------



## tital60 (17 Décembre 2009)

J'ai un problème avec mon mac ppc g4 bipro 1,25ghz. Quelques minutes après le démarrage il s'éteint. Si quelqu'un peut m'aider à résoudre ce problème j'en serais très reconnaissant.


----------



## Dudul Mac (17 Décembre 2009)

Bienvenue au club.
Essais dans un premier temps ce qui vient d'être dit (reset PMU, enlever barrettes mémoire, tripoter les connecteurs, etc...)
Sinon c'est que tu es dans le même cas que nous (probablement alim HS)


----------



## Invité (18 Décembre 2009)

Dudul Mac a dit:


> Merci Invité ou devrais-je dire ch21.
> Ayant de bonnes bases en électronique, je crois que je vais m'atteler à essayer de réparer cette satanée alim. Je vais changé tous les condos chimiques. Ca m'étonnerait pas qu'il y en un qui à séché depuis le temps. C'est très souvent la cause. Y'en a pas encore un qu'à explosé car l'alim se met en sécurité.
> Je vais essayé de voir cela ce week-end.



si tu y arrive, il y a un marché potentiel assez important je pense !
Preums !!!


----------



## didgar (18 Décembre 2009)

Salut !

Le remplacement de l'alim d'un G4 ( avant MDD ) par une alim ATX n'est pas très compliqué si on a un peu de matos de base, les bonnes infos avec les bons plans de câblage d'origine et ... de la patience  J'en suis à mon troisième remplacement - deux QS et un G4 400 GE - et ça s'est toujours bien déroulé.

J'ai indiqué il y a peu sur macbidouille où récupérer les plans de câblage ainsi qu'un procédure, la mienne, mais chacun fait comme il veut  Voir ici.

A+

Didier


----------



## Dudul Mac (21 Décembre 2009)

didgar a dit:


> Salut !
> 
> Le remplacement de l'alim d'un G4 ( avant MDD ) par une alim ATX n'est pas très compliqué si on a un peu de matos de base, les bonnes infos avec les bons plans de câblage d'origine et ... de la patience  J'en suis à mon troisième remplacement - deux QS et un G4 400 GE - et ça s'est toujours bien déroulé.
> 
> ...



Super merci Didier.
Bon j'ai pas eu le temps de voir ça ce week-end. C'est la période des visites de la famille. Mais avec ça je crois que je vais prologer la vie de mon G4/733 AGP.


----------



## didgar (21 Décembre 2009)

Salut !



Dudul Mac a dit:


> Super merci Didier.
> Bon j'ai pas eu le temps de voir ça ce week-end. C'est la période des visites de la famille. Mais avec ça je crois que je vais prologer la vie de mon G4/733 AGP.





N'hésite pas à me contacter si besoin.

A+

Didier


----------



## fico (23 Décembre 2009)

Moi, j'ai eu un quicksilver dans les mains qui faisait le même problème...C'est la carte graphique qui foutait le bazar...Je l'ai changée et c'est reparti...


----------



## Invité (20 Janvier 2010)

Bon, je viens de trouver une alim pas trop chère.
Le QS est comme neuf !


----------

